# The $99 TouchPad Sale Overwhelms Ebay



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> _The $99 TouchPad Sale Overwhelms Ebay As Consumers Snatch Up The Discontinued Tablet_ And like that theyre gone. $99 TouchPads hit ebay right on schedule and were gone within minutes. But thats to be expected, really. Its not often that a solid piece of hardware like the TouchPad is available for so cheap. And thanks to HPs recent moves, the tablets operating system, webOS, will be around at least in some capacity for as long as theres a demand (and developers).


More


----------

